# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Nhạc chuông theo tên :D

## tandatcit

_Mình lập topic này share cùng mọi người những nhạc chuông "kiểu úc". [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Lần này là những nhạc chuông theo tên bạn. Bạn có tên trong số này ko? Down về sẽ bít. Chúc vui! (Các bản nhạc theo tên đc phân chia theo từng part, ai có tên trong part nào thì down part đó về nha! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Nếu thấy hay thì thank mình cái lấy may nha[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] , mấy hôm nay mình xui wá! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])__

*Nametone1:_ Hải-Hưng-Nam-Tú-Việt-Dũng-Hạnh-Hương-Lâm-Lý-Nga-Phương

[DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?nfjwktxsytb[/DOWNLOAD]
_
*Nametone2:_ Hiệp-Duy-Nguyệt-Khánh-Hồng-Quân-Quang-Khánh-Tâm-Trường-Mạnh-Thảo

 [DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?wzt4m3mzlc4[/DOWNLOAD] ​ 
_*Nametone3:_ Hoàng-Bình-Long-Minh-Hà-Nhung-Phương-Hằng-Quỳnh-Tuấn-Huyền-Thanh

[DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?ex3sxobnmom[/DOWNLOAD]
​_*Nametone4:_ Quang-Cường-Nam-Thắng-Hùng-Kiên-Tú Anh-Minh

 [DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?1rtcnmjmzbj[/DOWNLOAD] ​ 
_*Nametone5:_ Long-Lam-Sơn-Trường-Loan-Tiến-Đức-Ngọc-Trà-Hoàng-Phương-Trung

 [DOWNLOAD]http://www.mediafire.com/?wmjmgjxmc9b[/DOWNLOAD] ​ 
_Mọi người tiếp tục phát huy nha! Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]_

----------


## benhvienaau

*Tiếp tục nha! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

_Nếu bên trên kia chưa có tên bạn thì tìm ở đây nè! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Tên bạn đâu nhỉ?_ 

*A Khương
Alo đi Huệ
anh Cảnh có điện thoại
anh công ơi
anh Dũng ơi
Anh Dũng ơi nghe điện thoại
Anh Hải ơi
anh Hiếu nghe điện thoại
Anh Hoàng ơi
Anh Huân ơi
Anh Hùng ơi.mp3
Anh Hùng ơi nghe điện thoại
Anh Khánh
Anh Long
Anh Minh

Anh Nam
Anh Quang
Anh Sơn ơi
Anh Thi ơi
Anh Tiến
Anh Trường ơi
Anh Tú ơi
anh Tuấn Anh ơi
Anh Tuấn ơi
Anh Tùng ơi nghe điện thoại
Anh Việt ơi

Bình ơi
Chị Ánh
Chị Hiền
Chị Thi
Chị Thoa
Châu
Chi ơi
Chị Trâm Anh ơi
Chị Trâm ơi
Chiến ơi
Cường ơi
Điện thoai goi Kiên
Điện thoại goi Nga đã reo
Đức
Đức hay nghe dien thoai
Dũng ơi
Dương
Duy
Duy ơi
Giang
Giang ơi
Hà ơi
Hà ơi có biết
Hải
Hằng ơi có biết
Hằng ơi có hồi chuông
Hạnh ơi có biết
Hạnh ơi có hồi chuông
Hiệp ơi có điện thoại
Hoa
Hoa oi Hoa
Hoàng ơi có biết
Hoàng ơi có hồi chuông đến kìa
Hồng ơi
Hồng ơi có biết
Huệ
Huệ ơi có hồi chuông đến kìa
Hưng ơi
Hường ơi có biết
Hương oi Hương
Huy
Huyền ơi có biết
Huyền ơi có hồi chuông đến kìa
Khánh hãy nghe điện thoại
Khánh hỡi
Khoa
Kiên
Kiên ơi kiên hỡi
Lâm
Lâm ơi lâm hỡi
Lan oi Lan
Lan ơi Lan à
Lan ơi lan hỡi
Liên ơi Liên hỡi
Linh ơi Linh hỡi
Loan ơi Loan hỡi
Long ơi
Long ơi Long hỡi
Lý hỡi
Ly ơi Ly hỡi
Mai - người đẹp
Mai ơi Mai hỡi
Mẫn
Mạnh ơi
Mạnh ơi có biết
Mi - người đẹp
Minh
Minh Anh
Minh ơi
Minh ơi minh hỡi
Minh Thư
My ơi My hỡi
Nam ơi
Nam ơi Nam hỡi
Nga ơi nga hỡi
Ngọc
Ngọc Anh
Ngọc ơi có biết
Ngọc ơi có hồi chuông
Nguyệt ơi
Nguyệt ơi có biết
Nhấc máy lên đi Long
Nhấc máy lên Nhung
Nhi ơi nhi hỡi
Nhung ơi.wav
Nhung ơi nhung hỡi
Phát
Phong
Phương
Phương Anh
Phượng ơi
Phương ơi phương hỡi
Quân ơi
Quân ơi quân hỡi
Quang ơi
Quang oi Quang
Quang ơi quang hỡi
Quý hãy nghe điện thoại
Quyền ơi
Quỳnh ơi
Quỳnh ơi có biết
Sang
Say rượu goi Tuấn Anh
Sơn ơi
Sơn ơi Sơn hỡi
Tâm ơi Tâm hỡi
Thái
Thắng hãy nghe điện thoại
Thắng hỡi
Thắng ơi
Thanh ơi
Thành ơi
Thanh ơi Thanh hỡi
Thảo ơi có biết
Thịnh ơi
Thu ơi Thu hỡi
Thuận
Thuận ơi
Thùy ơi
Tiến hãy nghe dien thoai
Tiến hỡi
Trả lời đi Minh oi
Trà ơi
Trà ơi có biết
Trâm ơi Trâm hỡi
Trang
Trang ơi Trang hỡi
Trung ơi
Trung ơi Trung hỡi
Trường ơi
Tú ơi
Tú ơi hãy nghe điện thoại
Tuấn hãy nghe dt
Tuấn nghe điện thoại
Tùng ơi
Vân Anh
Vân ơi Vân hỡi
Xin mời lắng nghe nào Hoa
Xuân ơi Xuân hỡi*

_Nữa nè! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]_

*Yên 
Xuân 
Vinh 
Việt 
Vi
Uyên 
Tùng 
Tuấn
Tuấn Anh 
Tú 
Trung
Trí 
Trang 
Toàn
Tiến 
Thịnh 
Thảo 
Thanh 
Thắng 
Thái
Tâm 
Trinh 
Sơn 
Quỳnh 
Quyên 
Quang 
Phương
Phúc 
Phú 
Phong 
Ninh 
Nhung 
Nguyệt 
Ngọc 
Nghĩa
Ngân 
Nga
Nam
Minh 
Mi 
Mạnh
Mai 
Ly 
Long 
Loan 
Liên
Kiên 
Khánh 
Huyền 
Huy 
Hùng 
Hồng 
Hoàng 
Hoa 
Hiền 
Hạnh 
Hằng 
Hải 
Hà 
Giang 
Duy 
Dương 
Đức 
Đạt 
Cường 
Chiến 
Chi
Bình*​

----------


## kiemsl34

k có nhạc chuông là Bê ơi có nghe đt k hả

----------

